# Homelite BP 250 leaf blower no spark issue (new member)



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

i recently recieved a Homelite BP 250 Backpack blower from my neighbor,who told me he recently had it running. i havent really looked into it, but i know it isnt getting any spark(unless a small shock on the finger counts). its definitley getting gas (plug is wet, and you can smell gas), but i have no idea what to look for/test on the blower. compression check revealed 90 psi (courtesy of my dad), and sparkplug was cleaned a million times (more like 3). can someone help me figure out whats going on?

*NOTE: the serial # that is near the gas tank is AWOL so i have no idea what year it is, but i do know it's an older model*


*EDIT: took the spark plug off today, flicked the switch to "on, and saw the plug DOES in fact have spark-but what is keeping it from firing? I also noticed what appeared to be oil buildup in the exhaust, so i cleaned it and the gaskets as well. also noticed the gas line from the tank to the primer ulb was too close to the motor (apparently the cause of a recall on these a long while back), so i switched it from barely touching the engine block to behind the carb. Ireally appreciate any help you guys may have because i'm new to engine repairs and want to get this blower working so i can use it on my lawns that i mow. if you need pictures, i will be happy to upload some here


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

For IPL see: http://www.homelite.com/service_support/order_parts
Homelite's backpack blowers are really a hand-held blower on a frame. Very inexpensive, so unless it's in A-1 shape I doubt it'd be worth doing much to it.

If your method of testing spark is your finger, then make sure you're touching the engine block or mufffler too when doing the test. The current needs a path to ground. I don't like shocks, and wouldn't dream of using that test method unless stranded in a desert.
I'd suggest you invest in a decent spark tester if you're going to be doing repairs.

What about a new spark plug?

If there's any water in the fuel even if it has great spark it probably won't run.

You're on the right track: air, fuel & spark at proper time, under proper compression = running engine. 2-stroke also must have proper crankcase (CC) sealing properties, as the CC is part of the intake system.

You can use an old, known-good spark plug to test spark. Open the gap up to a tenth of an inch and ground the biody of the plug during the test.

I have both of these: Stens 750-018 http://www.stens.com/dealernet/catalog.html
and Oppama Pulse Ignition Checker PET-4000 http://www.arhantools.com/oppama.htm
Most local dealers can order these for you, the latter being availabe through Husqvarna or RedMax.


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

i tested the plug on a metal surface (engine block). i am getting air, but i get confused on whether "up" is choke or "down" is run. 

when i took the plug out, i also noticed the cylinder head was coated in the same oily buildup from the exhaust. does this have anything to do with the no-start issue, and is this a minor or major issue for engine performance?

i know i'm getting fuel because i can see it come out of the carb. as i'm priming (this is with the air filter off by the way), and i can smell fuel when i pull the rope.

i really appreciate your help. i guess i'm doing good so far for a 16 year old kid  :wave:


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Check for loose cylinder bolts,if you have a oily build up around the cylinder.This causes a air leak,and the blower will not run.I have come across a lot of craftman blowers with loose cylinder bolts,this homelite may have the same problem.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

jsouth said:


> Check for loose cylinder bolts,if you have a oily build up around the cylinder.This causes a air leak,and the blower will not run.I have come across a lot of craftman blowers with loose cylinder bolts,this homelite may have the same problem.Hope this helps.
> 
> Jerry


i'll try that and see how it goes.

any other things i need to watch for on this blower?


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

I forgot to post it,also check for a blown head gasket.I have found part of the head gasket sticking out between the head.

Jerry


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

ok-took the plug and engine cover off today. noticed the piston is coated in oily residue and carbon. will this prevent the blower from running at all? i'm thinking of cleaning it off and seeing if it helps

@jsouth i didnt see anything sticking out between the head and the plug, but i did notice it would fire once and stop. adjusting the hi/lo screws did nothing to help. any suggestions?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

That oily residue in the cylinder that's the same color as the exhaust port - if it appears to have aluminum particles in it, the cylinder and or piston is probably damaged.
90 PSI compression is rather poor for a small 2-stroke. Should really be up at 110 to 120 minimum.
As suggested to you a blown cylinder gasket will result in the same symptom you have - wetting the plug, but not firing.


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

looking at the residue, i don't see any aluminum particles inside. i can try and flush the blower out and see how that works out. i'll get back to you if it works or not.

thank you all for your help and advice. i really appreciate it


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

To clarify...The aluminum particles I speak of won't be shiny...it appears to be paste like. Often the spark plug is coated with that gray "paste," and it's usually dry, and it's the deathknell. Good luck!
Paul


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

Got it running  dad blew the carb out w/ an air compressor, and did a couple other small adjustments, and after the 6th pull it fired up. i also got zapped by the plug when i showed him the spark coming from the plug. it actually runs better than i thought it would. thank you guys for all of your help :wave:


----------

